# Newbie ALERT! - Looking to Buy a TT 225



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello boys and girls, i`ve joined your wonderfull forum as a do when i am looking to buy a car i have no knowledge of, and have never owned before!

So i`m looking for help and advice!,

I`m looking to spend 5k max, so not looking for a show car with low miles!

i have had a VERY short test drive at a local car place, like 3 mins in the car, around the block, no chance to open it up and get a real feel for the car.

The missis has fallen in love with them, and i must say i`m pretty impressed also.

so what do i need to look out for?, what questions should i be asking seller?

oh and is there anybody in here with a car that fits my criteria!

I`m based in swindon but willing to travel to anywhere in the UK for the right car.

Thanks for any help

Darren


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Welcome to the ********...

Your price range is a bot restrictive, but a search on Autotrader comes up with about 10

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/ww ... RegLetter=

That one is not bad... got to look for Cambelt change and Waterpump, I am sure a few people will pop up with more info


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome Darren... 

Keep an eye out in the for sale section. :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcome`s!.

Bought a car now please see my other post!

Anybody in swindon with a vag.com who can tell me why my abs/traction is on?

Daz


----------

